# Who has the best Cl's in the South East?



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

I've just taxed the Hymer for 6 months to get it to a more user friendly date. The tax disc has arrived and I just realised that I have only three trips to France planned in that period.

I think that I have to use it more over this period and am therefore considering joining one of the clubs and using CL's in England, for odd nights, question is, which? I don't care about snobbery etc, I'm thick skinned and can hold my own.

We live in the country and have done so for a long time, sitting in a field isn't our thing, what we like is water... rivers, canals, the sea, in view from where we park.

I don't want to drive far (otherwise we may as well go to France) so which club (if any) have cl's in Kent/Sussex that match my requirements?

Thanks, Steve


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

We belong to the C&CC and often use CS sites for a night away at the weekend. Stayed at a lovely CS site just outside Canterbury weekend before last - £7 incl hookup. (managed to pick up a parking ticket for parking PHG Motorhome in City car park, but didnt let it spoil our weekend - much).
There are lots of CS sites around Kent/East Sussex which we use. We are off to ACSI site in Sheerness for tonight 11euro including swimming pool and Dymchurch next weekend for the same money.

Happy Days


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I too am a C&CC member and use CSs regularly but when my membership runs out I will switch to the CC for the simple reason that they have many many more CLs. I almost never use Club Sites so the over regulation of CC sites is irrevelant to me.

My theory is - the bigger the choice the better the chance of finding something suitable.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

IMO The Caravan Club's CL's are much better organised than C&CC's equivalent.

Not that many coastal CL/CS sites in south east England. The coast has been developed for far too long and population density is too high.

There are , however some real gems in the surrounding countryside.

My advice is to hunt them down yourself, some you'll reject because of your personal preferences. 
My strategy is to always ring in advance and book for one night then if you like it extend your stay. Never been refused an extension yet.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> IMO The Caravan Club's CL's are much better organised than C&CC's equivalent.
> 
> Not that many coastal CL/CS sites in south east England. The coast has been developed for far too long and population density is too high.
> 
> ...


I've had a couple of spare weekends this summer so I've spent an hour listing local CLs and CSs and then gone off on tour to check them out - just looking. The ones that are difficult to find are usually the best.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

There are great CS & Cl's in and around East Sussex. 

Some with electric and some with out (which we don't have a problem with). 
Most have good walking areas close by and one in particular has live music in the pub just a few minutes walk away, to accompany their great pub grub.
So we bop away on a Friday night, then enjoy the Jazz session on a Sunday afternoon, as a complete contrast. 

We soon realised that once you are on a site surronded by hedges, you can be almost anywhere, so why travel more than 1/2 hour or maybe 3/4 hour at the max, if you are only having a couple of nights away :idea: 

We also find that most of the owners will very often let you stay till quite late in the afternoon, before having to depart for home, so that can sometimes give us almost 2 1/2 days for the price of 2 nights fees :lol: 

Within about 20 mins of us are a bunch of real nice sites, but they belong to both the Club's, so for us it is easy to account for the double membership fee, as we don't spend so much on travelling costs.

We also use Brit Stops as well as there are some good spots around the county that we are trying to get enrolled


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I agree cc Cl sites have more choice than c&cc.

One thing you could do is use the search by map on this forum. The campsite database now lists all the Cl and cs sites in the uk And you can click on up to a 50 mile radius to see what's available in the area your interested in. It won't show you if it has a view unless someone has reviewed it but if your streetview and google maps savvy you can then google maps the gps coordinates and have a look on line. No substitute for actually turning up for a look but will give you a good idea.


----------

